# Hamster heaven for dwarf hamsters?



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, I adopted some gorgeous dwarf hamsters on sunday.
I have daddy and 2 babys. 
At the moment they are in a Ferplast Duna fun but already I'm thinking it looks too small.
I have this thing about making my animal cages as big as possible!!

So I was just wondering, as I already have a syrian in a hamster heaven and I LOVE the cage, would 3 dwarf hamsters be ok in a hamster heaven? Would the cage need to be meshed? Would the hamsters be able to get up the tubes?
Do any of you have dwarf hamsters in this cage, if so are they ok in there?

Answers greatly appreciated. 

I am *this close* to ordering the cage, just wanna know if it's suitable 

Claire x


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

TDM's dwarf hamster got stuck and injured in one:

Hamster Heaven warning thread


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah as Lady Sol said my Spike got very badly injured in one and Im sure it led to her death shortly after, they are fine for adult dwarfs if you take the shelf out but then the water bottle is too high up for a dwarf so you need to get a free standing water bottle or somehow make some other arrangement for water.


----------

